# Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?



## bergi (14. Aug. 2011)

Hallihallo, 
wir haben Einiges zu Cortenstahl im Garten gelesen, und kürzlich eine tolle Teichanlage in Life (öffentlicher Park) bewundern dürfen, ganz in Stahl gehalten.
Mich würde mal brennend interessieren, ob jemand so was schon in einem Privatgarten gemacht hat, wie die Erfahrungen sind, und auf welche Preise man sich so ungefähr einstellen muss. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

ich habe schon einiges aus Cortenstahl gebaut ,
eine Teichanlage war noch nicht dabei 

meistens geht es um architekttonisch künstlerische Details im Garten- und Landschaftsbau.

ein Becken 2m*2,3m*0,35 aus 5mm 1.8946 
 hat mal  2.000,- € gekostet

verarbeitet , wird Dich der m2  3mm Blech heute um die 200 € kosten
Extras  , extra ! 

Cortenstahl soll schnell abtrocknen dh. man soll das Ablaufen von Regenwasser konstruktiv beachten

das schließt Deine Nutzung ja aus  

mfG


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Karsten, 
Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir die Kosten auch vorgestellt...

Das ist eben das Problem, man hört nicht so viel echte Erfahrungen zu Teichen aus Cortenstahl, und allgemeine Einschätzungen wie "keine Dauerfeuchte" spielen eventuell in der Praxis keine Rolle (_bei Holz wäre z.B. "keine Dauerfeuchte" falsch_). 
Und ob so ein Teich nach zweihundert oder schon nach hundert Jahren durchgerostet ist, macht mir kein großes Kopfzerbrechen...

Bilder und Hinweise auf gelungene Projekte gibt es einige im Netz, z.B.
http://www.feuereisenundideen.de/metallgestaltung/bauschlosserei/cortenstahl
http://www.feuereisenundideen.de/metallgestaltung/sites/default/files/P1010415.JPG

aber die sind natürlich nicht "unabhängig" bzw. stammen eher von Anbietern.

Was ich bisher in Natura gesehen habe, fand ich jedenfalls extrem attraktiv und es sah so aus, als ob es schon jahrelang ohne Problem funktioniert.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*



> Und ob so ein Teich nach zweihundert oder schon nach hundert Jahren durchgerostet ist, macht mir kein großes Kopfzerbrechen...



das ist der Punkt !

solche Becken sind auch mindestens aus 5er Material

also kannst Du Dich dann , egal ob im Wasser oder trocken,  daran die nächsten 200 Jahre freuen 

mfG


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Karsten, 
du meinst also, dass man mit 5 mm auf der sicheren Seite ist, dass z.B. 3 mm aber zu dünn ist  - oder habe ich dich da nicht richtig verstanden?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

das kommt ganz auf die Konstruktion an 

das was ich an Becken auf den Links oä.gesehen habe ,
ohne Abkantung am Rand und Austeifung im Boden (die auch Geld kosten)
ist mit 3er aus statischen und schweißtechnischen Gründen nicht machbar.

wegg ! rosten tut auch 3mm 1.8946 nicht mehr    vor unserer ....Zeit .......

frag doch an !
wenn sich ein Metallbauer Vertriebswege geschaffen hat ,seinen Betrieb darauf eingestellt hat und so was in Serien produziert
dabei in Größenordungen von mehreren Tonnen einkauft 

können gaanz andere Preise herauskommen 

als 



mit spinnernden Architekten die sich "Einzeldenkmale"  erstellen ................. 

mfG

liest ja keiner mit 
hoffe ich


----------



## bergi (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Ich hole den Thread noch mal hoch... ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass gar niemand eigene Erfahrung mit so einem "Stahlteich" gesammelt hat... für mich ist das so ziemlich die coolste und ästhetisch stimmigste Erfindung, seit es Teiche gibt, kein Gefummel mit hilflosen Kiesaufschüttungen und an zerfallende Betonmauern gedübelte und gepappte Folien...
Natürlich, so ganz billig wird das nicht; andererseits kann so ein Teich als eine Art "offene Regenwasserzisterne" dienen (und die Plastikzisternenmonster haben auch gesalzene Preise), und man weiß, in was man da investiert (anders als bei "flüssiger Folie", Beton & Co, die sich nach dem Bau quasi in Unwert verwandeln, der irgendwann nur noch entsorgt werden kann). 

Insofern: haaaaaaaloh, anybody out there?

Stefan


----------



## Nikolai (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Stefan,

über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten.

Aber wer auf so hässliche Dinge steht, sollte nicht so abwertend über andere Gestaltungen schreiben.

Sieh Dich mal auf Schrottplätzen um. Verostete Stahlbehälter in aller erdenklicher Form findest Du da zuhauf.
Vielleicht nicht aus Kortenstahl, aber einige Jahre halten die auch. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## bergi (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Nikolai, 

ja, lassen wir mal den Geschmacksaspekt beiseite (_was ein bisschen schade ist, weil natürlich Gartenteiche schon auch eine ästhetische Komponente haben sollten, aber ich sehe ein, dass man da vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste kommt --- lassen wir ihn beiseite, weil Geschmack wohl über so ein Forum nicht wirklich behandelt oder weiterentwickelt werden kann. Du solltest ihn dann allerdings auch beiseite lassen: "hässlich" ist sicher Geschmacksfrage, und gepappte Folien sind definitiv keine "Gestaltung", sondern eine technische Lösung, die man mit Müh und Not optisch unauffällig hält. 
Eine ganz ernstgemeinte Anregung: _*Vielleicht könnte man ein Subforum aufmachen, in dem Geschmacksfragen diskutiert werden? Da sollten dann allerdings nur wirklich kritikfähige User mitmachen...*).

Also: Wem diese nüchterne Optik einer Metallkante gefällt, für den gäbe es zudem den Vorteil, dass ein Metallteich prinzipiell seinen Wert behält oder sogar steigert, und dass die ganzen Folgekosten und -arbeiten mit der Randgestaltung und -abdichtung wegfallen.

Ich habe auch schon dran gedacht, eine andere Art von Stahlbehälter (z.B. Bauschuttcontainer) zu verwenden, du wirst lachen. 
Auch da allerdings die Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung damit - Haaaallllohhh!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Blechteich (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi Stefan,

ich habe mir einen Miniteich Masschneidern lassen. 150x50x30cm
Der ist aus Edelstahl mit einer kleinen Stufe für Sumpfpflanzen hinten und in meine Holzterasse eingelassen. Der Obere Rand ist zur Versteifung umlaufend U-förmig umgebogen.

Sieht einfach Weltklasse aus und ist wahrscheinlich deutlich günstiger als Cortenstahl.
Über Haltbarkeiten brauchen wir bei Edelstahl auch nicht zu diskutieren.
Falls man sich am Boden künstlerisch austoben möchte empfiehlt sich diesen wie einen Japanischen Steingarten anzulegen mit verschieden grauen Kiesen.

Falls Dich sowas interessiert kannst Du mir gerne Deine Wunsch-Maße schicken. Ich frag dann mal nach was das kosten würde.

Greetz
Michael


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

zeigen !


----------



## bergi (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Michael, 
das ist ja sehr interessant!
So ganz kann ich mir das Glänzende (oder gibt's da matt?) des Edelstahls zwar für den bepflanzten Teich noch nicht vorstellen - hast du eventuell Bilder?
Ich hatte an etwa 4x2x1,3 m gedacht, zumindest in dieser Größenordnung. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal nachfragen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Blechteich (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi Karsten,

ich probier mal 3 Bilder anzuhängen. Keine Ahnung ob das klappt. Die Terasse ist noch nicht ganz fertig, also bitte nicht ganz so genau schauen. Das Becken wird auch erst im nächsten Frühjahr bepflanzt. Die 2 Pflänzchen sind nur mal so drinnen.

Hi Stefan,

ich hab mal den Preis angefragt. Ist natürlich schwierig, da er ja gar nicht weiß wie Du das eigentlich haben möchtest. Die Ausstattung geht natürlich vom nackten Becken über eingeschweißte Fächer für Pflanzen bis zu einem extra Schacht daneben für den Filter oder Oberflächenüberläufe als Skimmer und Bodenablässe etc.
Also Du bekommst jetzt erst mal ´nen Preis für ein nacktes Becken mit oben umgebogenen Kanten. Durch die Länge würde das Teil alleine nicht stehen, ist also zum eingraben gedacht. Auf Wunsch aber auch gerne freistehend.

Generell ist aber alles machbar.Da das Becken eh Handgestrickt ist auch nicht so erheblich teurer, zumal man sich dann die teure Verrohrung der Filteranlage spart.

So, ich schick das mal ab und schau mal ob die pics dran sind.

Grüssle 
Michael
P.S.: Ich krieg übrigens keine Provision auch wenn es sich so anhört. Ich bin nur von meinem Beckelchen so begeistert.


----------



## Blechteich (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi, 

nochmal ich.
Zum Thema glänzend würde ich groben kies für den Boden und Lack für die Wände empfehlen.
Kann man gleich dazu bestellen ist aber Unsinn.
Einen Pinsel wird ja jeder bedienen können ;-)

Salü
Michael


----------



## bergi (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Michael, 
danke für die Fotos und das Nachfragen - bin ich mal gespannt, wie das Angebot aussehen wird. Das wird sicher gut ausssehen, wenn der Teich mal eingewachsen ist. 

Naja, lackieren würde ich so einen Metallteich eher nicht wollen, man will ja gerade einen bestimmten optischen Effekt durch das "edle" Material erzielen. Irgendeine Form der Mattierung (weiß nicht, ob "Anätzen" geht) würde ich vorziehen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Blechteich (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

naja, Glasperl oder Sandstrahlen geht auf jeden Fall und erzeugt eine mattsilberne Optik.
Alternativ könnte man auch gleich 3mm Alu verwenden. Damit würde die Wanne auch gleich leichter werden.

Preis kommt morgen hab ich gehört.

Weißt Du wie man die riesigen GfK oder Betonwannen entsorgt wenn man mal keinen Teich mehr haben möchte oder kann? Das muß doch ´ne riesen Menge Sondermüll sein oder?

Grüssle
Michael


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo.

Mich bewegt da nur eine Frage:
Wie lange sieht man denn die veredelte Oberfläche, bevor die unweigerlich kommenden Algen alles unter einem "natürlichen, grünen Finish" verschwinden lassen?
Ganz persönlich empfinde ich solch einen sterilen Teichrand und damit den gesamten Teich eher als Fremdkörper in einem Garten. 
Klar - das ist Geschmackssache, aber bei einem ordentlich gebauten Teich (mit richtig angelegter Kapillarsperre und Uferzone) muss man gar keine Folie sehen oder gar die 





> hilflosen Kiesaufschüttungen und an zerfallende Betonmauern gedübelte und gepappte Folien...


 ertragen.


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

formale Architekturteiche mit "Klimmzügen an der Natur" zu vergleichen ...

geht nicht !

die ergebnisoffenen...........
 Wüsche und Vorstellungen können so weit auseinander gehen 

 wie irgendwas 

googelt mal unter formal + teich / Bilder   ! 

es macht wenig Sinn über Geschmack zu streiten 

ich denke jedes hat seine Berechtigung , ohne Applaus beim "Gegner " zu erzeugen 




mein  Bodenfilter  aus 1.4571   soll heute noch blank sein 

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Karsten.

Klar hat so ein formaler Teich am passenden Ort seine Berechtigung. 

Jedoch möchte ich es einfach nicht so im Raum stehen lassen, dass alle "nicht-metall-Teiche" nur aus Beton, GfK oder Kiesaufschüttungen bestehen. Wer das behauptet, hat wahrscheinlich noch nicht unsere Galerie, die vielzähligen Useralben oder den Naturagart-Park besucht!


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*


ich denke , da war jemand möglicherweise  angefressen 

weil die Supertrupertolleidee nicht auf tosenden Beifall stieß

Architekturelemente und nix anderes ist sowas  

finden in anderen Foren bessere Resonanz 


mfG


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Liebe Anett, *liebguck*

jetzt hast Du mich aber vollkommen falsch verstanden. Mir ist schon klar, dass man einen naturähnlichen Teich mit Folie deutlich einfacher hinbekommt. Ich hab auch gar nix gegen Beton oder GfK Teiche gesagt. Ich hab auch nix dagegen. Die sehen prima aus, da brauch ich mir die Galerie nicht anzuschauen. Und die lösen sehr wohl Beifall bei mir aus.

Ich frage mich nur rein Interesse halber wie man den Sondermüll GfK wieder entsorgt bekommt. Oder ein richtig Massiv betoniertes Becken. Wenn ich mir dafür einen Minibagger mit Presslufthammer leihen muß wird die Nummer teuer! Ich versuche halt in alle Richtungen zu denken. Vielleicht bin ich auch deshalb auf Edelstahl gekommen.

Apropos, ich hab jetzt den Preis für die Wanne. 
*4 x 2 x 1,3 in Edelstahl 4980.-Euro ab Werk*Gewicht ca. 260kg was wahrscheinlich die Hälfte einer GfK Wanne darstellt.
2 Senkrechte Schweißnähte sichtbar.

Eine GfK Wanne vergleichbarer Größe kostet auch ca. 4100.-Eur. Wiegt wahrscheinlich eher 500kg. Und vor allem kann ich die nicht genau nach meinem Wunschmaß fertigen lassen.
Und finaly bleibt die Frage der Entsorgung.

Also für mich stellt Edelstahl eine echte alternative dar! Und das nicht nur wenn man das Becken als Architektonisches Element (wie bei mir) haben möchte. 

Liebe Grüße vom nicht angefressenen Michael


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi nochmal ich,

und nochmal an Anett.

Wo hast Du den das Zitat her?
Ich hab das nicht geschrieben und ich mag das eigentlich auch nicht so gerne wenn man mir etwas in den Mund legt was ich nicht geschrieben habe.
Also wenn Du in einem Thread zitierst dann doch bitte auch nur was in *diesem* Thread geschrieben wurde.


Vielen Dank & lieben Gruß
Michael


----------



## bergi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*



bergi schrieb:


> ... für mich ist das so ziemlich die coolste und ästhetisch stimmigste Erfindung, seit es Teiche gibt, kein Gefummel mit hilflosen Kiesaufschüttungen und an zerfallende Betonmauern gedübelte und gepappte Folien...



... ich fürchte, das war mein fieses Zitat. Andererseits habe ich damit natürlich nicht behauptet, dass alle Nicht-Metallteiche in diesem Sinne Probleme haben (Logisch ?). 

Aber: gerade bei Gartenteichen zeigt sich schon sehr häufig graußliches Aufeinanderprallen von technischer Notwendigkeit und ästhetischen Mindeststandards. Das kommt wohl daher, dass Gartenteiche - anders als ein Gemüsebeet oder ein Komposthaufen - ja ursprünglich als Zierde für den Garten gedacht sind, und die Messlatte etwas höher geschraubt wird. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Michael: vielen Dank fürs Nachfragen!
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, ob diese Konstruktion beim Vergraben irgendwelche Wandbefestigungen benötigt, oder ob das von alleine in Form bleibt. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi Stefan,

beim ordentlichen Eingraben gerade nicht.
Wenn also alles rund herum anständig mit Sand verfüllt ist drückt ja das Wass von innen "nur" gegen den Sand aussen. Ein Folienteich "hält" ja auch keinen Druck

Bei halb vergrabenen Becken oder wenn man bedenken wegen der Verfüllung aussen rum hat kann man sich natürlich immer für ein paar Euro mehr eine umlaufende Leiste anschweißen lassen. Wie gesagt, da wird alles nach Wunsch und auf Maß einzeln gefertigt. Da mußt Du nicht Deine Wunsche dem Angebot anpassen. Da bekommst Du was Du willst.
Und wenn man daneben direkt noch ´ne Kammer mit Deckel für den Filter plant braucht an noch nicht mal mehr ´nen Pumpenschacht zu mauern.

Und beim Recycling würde man für dieses Becken noch mal ein paar hundert Euro vom Schrotthändler bekommen.

Falls noch Fragen sind, ich kümmer mich gern....

Greetz Michael


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

so ein Becken wär aus 2mm 1.4301 Blech also ganz ordentlich 

ich denke es sind 8 sichtbare Schweißnähte 
das ist aber kein Problem , 
wenn sie fachlich richtig ausgeführt und nachbehandelt oder versiegelt sind .
außerdem sollten sie fast unsichtbar als leichte Kehle ohne Anlauffarben sein


ein Einbau von so einem Tank muss erfolgen wie bei GFK Becken 
also annähern gleichzeitiges Befüllen und äußeres Verfüllen vorzugsweise Einschwemmen mit Sand . 
Während im Becken immer ein etwa 10cm höherer Stand sein muss ,damit es  nicht aufschwimmt .


einen oberen Rand als Versteifung und Unfallschutz sollte man sich unbedingt leisten !

schönes WE


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

ach ja 

ein Rettungsaußstieg für Tiere sollte unbedingt vorgesehen werden !


----------



## bergi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Karsten,
vielen Dank für deine Überlegungen - ja, den Rettungsausstieg hatte ich auch schon im Kopf. 
Eine Idee war, das Becken quasi mit nur 4 (statt 5) Seiten anzulegen, mit dreieckigem Querschnitt, so dass die Tiefe von 1,5 m auf 0 ansteigt, wo dann die Sumpfzone hinkommt (und alle Tierchen rauskrabbeln können). Oberkante natürlich bodenparallel. 

Insgesamt tendiere ich von der Optik her eher zum Cortenstahl, muss ich sagen (allerdings muss man abwarten, wie sich da der Preis so entwickelt). Und ganz so groß muss es nicht unbedingt werden. 
Im Übrigen muss erst mal das Haus dazu stehen, bevor wir genau den Verlauf des Beckens entscheiden können. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Blechteich (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich aus Cortenstahl...Erfahrungen?*

Hi Karsten,

genau so würde sie Sache aussehen, wobei 2 Schweißnähte in den Ecken lägen und somit quasi nicht sichtbar wären.Und 2 weitere in der Fläche also irgendwie schon sichtbar. Und mehr wie 4 sind es nicht. Die Blechtafeln haben 3m.

Der angegebene Preis war schon incl eines U förmigen Randes der die Sache versteift.

Ich würde bei so einem Teich sowieso eine große Flachwasser oder Supfzone mittels eines eingeschweißten Blechs realisieren. Das würde auch die Ausstigshilfe für Tiere darstellen und das Becken zusätzlich stabilisieren. Und darunter fänden die Fischer eine natürliche Schutzzone wie sie in Teichen und Bächen durch unterspülte Ufer vorkommen. Angler die da schon mal eingebrochen sind können ein Lied davon singen wie groß diese Ausspülungen manchmal sein können.

Wenn man wollte könnte man darunter sogar den Pumpenschacht mit Filter einbauen. Da hätte man alles beisammen.

Greetz 
Michael


----------

